# ATF



## nissan123 (Jan 28, 2008)

i have a 03 nissan sunny B15 model with a QG15 engine. now has 50,000km on the clock and wish to do transmission service. flush recommended??? or just the filter change would do???

which type of fluid recommended? i used valvoline before on a corolla and seem quite ok.

thanks


----------

